# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Մէկ կադր 2011

## Heqim

Սկսվել է *"ՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ" 2011, 9րդ կարճ ֆիլմերի միջազգային փառատոնի* հայտերի ընդունումը:
Լրացման թերթիկը և պայմանները կարող եք գտնել >այստեղ<

*ՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՎՈՂ ՖԻԼՄԵՐԸ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԱՐՏԱԴՐՎԱԾ ԼԻՆԵՆ 2009 ՀՈՒՆՎԱՐԻ ՄԷԿԻՑ ՍԿՍՅԱԼ*

*ՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ ՄԷԿ ՐՈՊԵ*
1. Ներկայացվող ֆիլմի տևողությունը(առանց տիտրերի) պետք է լինի մէկ րոպե (60 վրկ.):
2. Ֆիլմը սահմանափակվում է մէկ կադրում, բացառվում է համակարգչային մոնտաժի միջոցով
երկու տարբեր կադրերի համադրումը մէկի մեջ:
3. Անիմացիոն ֆիլմերում բազմակադր գործողությունը չի դիտարկվում որպես մէկ կադր
պայմանի խախտում: Արգելվում է բազմապլան անցումներով ուղղակի մոնտաժը:
4. Բնագրերը (տիտրեր)` մԷկ րոպե աշխատանքից դուրս:
կադրի սկզբում` 10 վրկ. տևողությամբ:
5. ՆՓԱԿ-ը աջակցում է համակարգչային մոնտաժի` բնագրերի, հնչյունային ձևավորման,
անհրաժեշտության դեպքում տեսախցիկով և այլն:
6. Հեղինակային հայացքների, ժանրի, ձևի, կրիչի սահմանափակումներ չկան:

*ԿԱՐՃ ՖԻԼՄԵՐ*
1. Մինչև 40 րոպե ֆիլմեր:
2. Կինոտեսակի կամ ժանրի, կրիչի սահմանափակումներ չկան:


1. Փառատոնի միակ տարածքը, որտեղ հնարավոր է ներկայացնել լիամետրաժ ֆիլմեր,
կինոնորարարություն, ՈՒՐԻՇ ԿԻՆՈ:
2. Փառատոնի նախընտրական փուլը չհաղթահարած, սակայն Փառատոնի կարծիքով
քննարկման արժանի ֆիլմերի տարածք:

*ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ԾՐԱԳՐԵՐ*
Կարող են ներկայացվել անհատների, փառատոների կամ նախագծերի կողմից:

*ONE SHOT 2011 WEB.jpg*


*ՄՐՑԱՆԱԿՆԵՐ*
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ԳԼԽԱՎՈՐ ԺՅՈՒՐԻ*

ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ԿԱԴՐ - արձանիկ և դիպլոմ
տրվում է ՙՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ ՄԷԿ ՐՈՊԵ՚ մրցույթում ներկայացված լավագույն կադրին
ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՀԻՇԱՏԱԿՈՒՄՆԵՐ - դիպլոմներ
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ՓԱՌԱՏՈՆԻ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀ*

ՓԱՌԱՏՈՆԻ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԻ ՄՐՑԱՆԱԿ - արձանիկ և դիպլոմ
տրվում է փառատոնին ներկայացված ֆիլմերից լավագույնին
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ԿԱՐՃ ՖԻԼՄԵՐԻ ԺՅՈՒՐԻ*

ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՖԻԼՄ - արձանիկ և դիպլոմ
տրվում է ՙ ԿԱՐՃ ՖԻԼՄ ՚ մրցույթում ներկայացված լավագույն ֆիլմին
ՄԷԿ ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՀԻՇԱՏԱԿՈՒՄ - դիպլոմ
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ՄԱՍՆԱԿԻՑ ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿՆԵՐ*

ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿՆԵՐԻ ՁԱՅՆ - դիպլոմ
տրվում է մրցույթային անվանակարգերում ներկայացված ֆիլմերից լավագույնին`
μաց քվեարկության արդյունքում
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԻ ԺՅՈՒՐԻ*

ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐ ՀԱՄԱԿՐԱՆՔ - դիպլոմ
տրվում է ՙՄԵԿ ԿԱԴՐ ՄԵԿ ՐՈՊԵ՚ մրցույթում ներկայացված ֆիլմերից լավագույնին
------------------------------------------------------------------------

ԳՈՐԾԸՆԿԵՐՆԵՐ

*ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՄՐՑԱՆԱԿՆԵՐ*
տրվում է գործընկերների կողմից մրցույթային անվանակարգերում ներկայացված ֆիլմերին:

----------------------------------
Լրացրած հայտը ֆիլմի հետ ներկայացնելու վերջնաժամկետն է` *Ապրիլ 20, 2011*
Նորարար Փորձառական Արվեստի Կենտրոն, Փավստոս Բյուզանդի 1/3,
0010 Երևան, Հայաստան, Գագիկ Ղազարէ:

T: (+37410) 568225, 568325 F: (+37410) 560216
E: kadrrope@gmail.com

*ONE SHOT 2011 WEB.jpg*

----------


## Heqim

Սիրելի ընկերներ

"ՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ" 2011 կարճ ֆիլմերի փառատոնի հայտերի ընդունման վերջնաժամկետը մոտենում է ավարտին: Շտապեք ներկայացնել ձեր ֆիլմերը: Հայտերի ընդունման վերջնաժամկետն է *Ապրիլի 10ը*:

----------


## Heqim



----------

